# Hss622tc rpm



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forum and have a couple separate questions regarding 622's. The is concerning my own unit that has the GX-160 T2 engine. I've read through quite a few posts and found the older GX engines had a max rpm any where from 3600 to 4K. 

This will be my third winter on this machine and I've had it back to the dealer 2-3 times because it doesn't appear to be revving high enough. All they've told me was to adjust the cable(s). I know several people with the older HS622's and they'll burry themselves before quitting. The one I have gave me buyers remorse because I was expecting the same performance as the older units. 

Just did the maintenance of changing fluids, installed impeller kit, other tweaks. Plan to order a tachometer to confirm whether or not the rpm's off. Given the vast range from what I've read, would 3800 be a safe bet? It irks me when I see vids of a 621 going through 10" of snow and mine struggles with 4-6". Grr

Have another question regarding my father's 622 but I'll do a separate post on that. These forums are a great resource and am happy to know that there are still people willing to help others.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard......!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to SBF. 

4000 RPM is what you should shoot for, a cheap tach/hour meter off of amazon/ebay would help adjusting the max RPM. 

Here is what a HS624 sounds like at 4000 RPM. This was right after I adjusted the max RPM.


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi JnC, thank you for the reply. Your clip certainly indicates that my machine isn't revving any where near the level of yours. 


Been researching tachometers for a while but kept putting it off. With mixed reviews and the majority of inexpensive units jumping all over the place, I pulled the trigger on an Echo/Oppama. Been wanting a tach for various OPE along with trying to tune on old 440 sled with a Keihin carb. Figured while the cheaper units may be fine for ballpark max rpm's, the Echo will hopefully provide more accurate readings for fine tuning. As they say, "Buy once and cry once". 

Ended up buying the PET-1100 for the sake of $20 extra. For those of you who may be interested, ereplacement parts had the better pricing from what I could find. The PET 1000R is $100 and the PET 1100R was $120 USD.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have one of these, been working for years without any issue, every time I have to check RPM I just loop the cord around the spark plug wire to take the reading/adjust. 

LCD Digital Tach Tachometer Hour Meter For Motorcycle ATV Generator Spark Plug


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*JnC*: Just out of curiosity, how you adjust the max RPM?


----------



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi E350, 


Unfortunately I can't post links. However, if you look through the plastic at your throttle lever, there is a screw next to it with a spring behind it. Turning it clockwise will limit your rpm and turning it counterclockwise will allow your throttle to swing further thus increasing rpm.


Using Google I found a diagram from Honda describing how to adjust the throttle, governor and valves. Unfortunately I have little faith in my dealer after having my blower in twice.


----------

